# a note about creamy white cm after ovulation



## daopdesign

I've had this on nearly every cycle thinking I've ovulated when that hasn't been the case so I just wanted to clear a few things up for anyone else wondering if this cm is a sign of pregnancy.

It is not, and I know it isn't because I've had no ovulation confirmed after experiencing a ton of creamy white sticky cm. There is alot of conflicting stuff online and even one website claims that after ovulation your cm will completely dry up and if pregnancy does occur then cm will be creamy and white in appearence!

Some websites say that this is normal after ov but whatever the case I don't think anyone really knows! I am about 5-6 dpo and again I have lots of this stuff but this time I'm not reading into it. 

Quoted from a website:

*"Right after ovulation your cervical mucus or fluid will dry up so much so that it appears that you have none. This usually continues until your menstrual cycle begins or is expected to begin."*

any thoughts ladies?


----------



## jessa_cole

Everyone's body is different. Some women have thick CM right after ovulation. Other women have none. Others still have lots of watery CM right after ovulation. And women from every group are pregnant.


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Well I always have creamy white cm sometime after ov and before . I use EWCM to help indicate ov because it has never failed me. My CM never dries up except for maybe a day or two


----------



## adriansgirl

Me too, if my cm dries up its a day or two b4 af. Alot of early preg. signs u cant rely on since progesteron is the hormone that cause them and its present with or w/o pregnancy. i have been pregnant 3 times and have 2 lc and i can say with the 1st 2 i didnt know till af was weeks late and the last one i found out b4 missed af because i was was having surgery and the dr tested me. I was shocked. so i guess my point is, symptom spotting is a waste of time. I will only get my hopes up if af is mia.


----------



## PositiveUs

adriansgirl said:


> Me too, if my cm dries up its a day or two b4 af. Alot of early preg. signs u cant rely on since progesteron is the hormone that cause them and its present with or w/o pregnancy. i have been pregnant 3 times and have 2 lc and i can say with the 1st 2 i didnt know till af was weeks late and the last one i found out b4 missed af because i was was having surgery and the dr tested me. I was shocked. so i guess my point is, symptom spotting is a waste of time. I will only get my hopes up if af is mia.

So glad someone thinks symptom spotting is a waste of time! Everyone on here is so caught up in their supposed symptoms (so am I!) but seriously, its not healthy to think everything is a sign!


----------



## daopdesign

PositiveUs said:


> adriansgirl said:
> 
> 
> Me too, if my cm dries up its a day or two b4 af. Alot of early preg. signs u cant rely on since progesteron is the hormone that cause them and its present with or w/o pregnancy. i have been pregnant 3 times and have 2 lc and i can say with the 1st 2 i didnt know till af was weeks late and the last one i found out b4 missed af because i was was having surgery and the dr tested me. I was shocked. so i guess my point is, symptom spotting is a waste of time. I will only get my hopes up if af is mia.
> 
> So glad someone thinks symptom spotting is a waste of time! Everyone on here is so caught up in their supposed symptoms (so am I!) but seriously, its not healthy to think everything is a sign!Click to expand...

exactly my thoughts which is why I wanted to post this as the amount of woman asking the same question on a mountian of forums is unreal!


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm gettin a lot of creamy CM @ 6dpo, and always do. Seems to last me up to AF. I've always been 'dischargey' (nice :oops:) since puberty began so I dnt read a lot into it aslong as its not wiffy lol I'm rarely totally dry :blush:


----------



## adriansgirl

I symptom spotted for a while and just drove myself crazy. then i would feel ilke an ass when af showed up. A lot of women need to realize that only a small number of women actually can tell they are preg. before missing af, and even that can be just luck because they are the same symptoms of af. id say the only symptom u can really trust is morning sickness but that doesnt usually even start in the tww. i was prob 6 weeks b4 mine started and it was bad. I getting tired of seeing the same questions everyday. And answering them and getting attitude cause its not what they want to here.


----------



## adriansgirl

Not that i dont love all u ladies and think its wonderful to have a place to unite. But it could save some time to look up old threads and the symptom spotting thread. plus they usually end with ur answer, the person either posted a bfp or ranted about the witch.


----------



## bdawn8403

Hmmm I think everybody is different so you can't really say "this symptom" means nothing. It may for you and it may not for others. Like others said, everybody is different and every pregnancy is different. 

Also I don't really see a problem with women who want to symptom spot. That is their business. Why would you tell them its a waste of time? Sometimes it can, sometimes its not. It gives a woman who has been ttc for who knows how long some glimmer of hope and at times that little tiny sliver of hope gets you through the day. Yes its hard when it turns out to be wrong but it still helped you a long in the waiting.


----------



## adriansgirl

i understand that, i am ltttc with my hubby who has lsc. i got prego once that ended in miscarraige. that was over a yr ago. we have been ttc for 3 yrs. it can take a toll on u if you s.s. every month. mentally its not healthy. if u go to the ltttc forum, they hardly ever talk abount 2ww symptoms. And im just saying symptoms that relate to preg in the 2ww also are the same as af, as they come from the same hormones, so it can be almost impossible to distinguish.


----------



## kristen

well everyone is different arent they and maybe it is out of the norm for them it could be a sign they are looking for.
maybe the person posting it on the threads is wanting help and not to be judged by being positive about what symptoms she has.
sorry but this seems like a negative thread.


----------



## adriansgirl

ur right it did get a little neg. and i will be the 1st one to apoligize. we are all here for the same reasons and no qustion is ever a bad question. ttc just takes its toll on us and i am a little cranky and mentally exausted right now.It has been a long, sad 3 yrs. I wish nothing but the best for all of u ladies.


----------



## SLH

I always get creamy white sticky CM after ovulation. It happens right up until AF comes. Just before my period gets here the CM turns really sticky. I'm assuming once I get pregnant I will be completely dry :shrug: I have read that when women get creamy discharge after ovulation that they get dry after ovulation if they are pregnant. I'm not sure if this is true or not, but I have read this a lot on twoweekwait.com

There's nothing wrong symptom spotting. I do it because it gives me some hope and it gives me something to do. Sure it's hard getting my hopes up, but I like obsessing over my fake symptoms every month. I know that one day they will be real!


----------



## lisap2008

Increased creamy cm can be a sign of pregnancy I had alot of it with all of 4 my pregnancy's so much I wore a panty liner through most of the pregnancy. but I agree with the poster that said its different for everyone , some women get EWCM in the 2ww and end up getting their BFP .some have none. 

:dust::dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I have to agree everyone's body is different, some months up to AF I have alot of cm and sometimes I'm dry... lol I feel like an ass because I too do the symptom spotting and everytime I tell myself I'm pregnant!! I had all the signs and symptoms in the world and YEP the bitch shows, talk about humiliating.. I guess when someone is wanting something so much they look for every sign... I'm lost when it comes to ovulation and the stuff, if it had'nt been for this site I'd be lost... :lol: Still trying to figure out if alot of white creamy cm is the right kind.. :lol: No stinky so I guess its OK... haha

Theres nothing wrong with wanting, waiting and hoping.. I'm not one to bust anyones dream. I try to stay positive , give good advice and last but least give them some hope... Hope is all we have left... I give thumbs up for Women having the courage to ask for help.. Kudo's ladies.. Someday ALL our days will come... Hope sooner than later... ;) Baby dust and hugs to everyone... Your dream will come true soon :flower:


----------



## babydoll06

I think it all depends on the person, and what is and isn't normal for them, instead of just a set symptom. I had creamy cm every month leading up to af and when I got my bfp I had lots of creamy cm during tww then it turned watery. I'd feel really wet like I started my period, but there wouldn't be anything there. I hope this helps!


----------



## carlyjade86

adriansgirl said:


> I symptom spotted for a while and just drove myself crazy. then i would feel ilke an ass when af showed up. A lot of women need to realize that only a small number of women actually can tell they are preg. before missing af, and even that can be just luck because they are the same symptoms of af. id say the only symptom u can really trust is morning sickness but that doesnt usually even start in the tww. i was prob 6 weeks b4 mine started and it was bad. I getting tired of seeing the same questions everyday. And answering them and getting attitude cause its not what they want to here.

Some of those threats are really old tho! I think people post treads so they have people to talk to about their symptoms...whether circumstancial or EPS...


----------



## carlyjade86

Threads** damn phone!


----------



## daopdesign

hey this is no way a negative thread at all, I just thought it might help other ladies as I remember last month ss in the 2ww and I kept reading that the white cm is a sign of pregnancy. With my first pegnancy I didn't find out until 7 weeks after my boobies felt awfully sore and this year I didn't notice anything different and found out at 4 weeks. 

So there you go, I never noticed anything different, well I didn't feel anything but since reading up about cm and changes after conception I ss too and drive myself mad lol!


----------



## Adela Quested

adriansgirl said:


> ur right it did get a little neg. and i will be the 1st one to apoligize. we are all here for the same reasons and no qustion is ever a bad question. ttc just takes its toll on us and i am a little cranky and mentally exausted right now.It has been a long, sad 3 yrs. I wish nothing but the best for all of u ladies.

Very nicely said. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Flutterbabies

Thanks ladies, I kinda needed this thread to be honest. 

I was going a bit crazy symptom spotting, it's nice to hear a voice of reason. I have had increased cm for the first time ever and I am driving myself bonkers by keep checking it. As much as I would like to think that this was my definitive sign I know I am just doing what I do every month. It will all end in disappointment when AF or a BFN shows up. 

It's not a negative thread particularly, we all know our bodies and what is and isnt normal...some of us just need to be reminded to stay sane and not get hung up on the weird things our bodies do whether you&#8217;re pregnant or not. 

Good luck to everyone though, I hope my increased cm is a sign of a BFP! :D


----------



## jessa_cole

That's why I like sites like THIS. You look for your symptom, click on it and you can see how common it is for pregnancy vs PMS. You can still go nutty looking at symptoms but at least your can reassure yourself that women from both sides (pregnant vs not pregnant) are getting these symptoms so there's nothing wrong with you for feeling what you're feeling.


----------



## laylasmummy

jessa_cole said:


> That's why I like sites like THIS. You look for your symptom, click on it and you can see how common it is for pregnancy vs PMS. You can still go nutty looking at symptoms but at least your can reassure yourself that women from both sides (pregnant vs not pregnant) are getting these symptoms so there's nothing wrong with you for feeling what you're feeling.

I LOVE that site, thankyou!! x


----------



## jessa_cole

laylasmummy said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> That's why I like sites like THIS. You look for your symptom, click on it and you can see how common it is for pregnancy vs PMS. You can still go nutty looking at symptoms but at least your can reassure yourself that women from both sides (pregnant vs not pregnant) are getting these symptoms so there's nothing wrong with you for feeling what you're feeling.
> 
> I LOVE that site, thankyou!! xClick to expand...

You're welcome! It's quickly becoming my go-to site for lots of pregnancy-related things. I also really like their stats about when pregnant women get positive pregnancy tests. Did you know that some women who ARE pregnant don't get a BFP until *21dpo or later*?!?


----------



## lisap2008

laylasmummy said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> That's why I like sites like THIS. You look for your symptom, click on it and you can see how common it is for pregnancy vs PMS. You can still go nutty looking at symptoms but at least your can reassure yourself that women from both sides (pregnant vs not pregnant) are getting these symptoms so there's nothing wrong with you for feeling what you're feeling.
> 
> I LOVE that site, thankyou!! xClick to expand...

I love that site too but am leaving it alone for a while because it really adds to obsessing over symptoms and the pain when AF shows.


----------



## taylorxx

You can get creamy CM before ovulation, it's called transitional. That is why it is very unreliable to track ovulation just from cm (can also get ewcm and not ovulate, and also in the tww) That doesn't matter though hun.

A lot of creamy CM _after_ ovulation is a very good sign especially if it is out of the ordinary. Sometimes it's just from an increase of progesterone though. Like you said, you can get lots of creamy white cm and NOT be pregnant too xx


----------



## taylorxx

jessa_cole said:


> laylasmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> That's why I like sites like THIS. You look for your symptom, click on it and you can see how common it is for pregnancy vs PMS. You can still go nutty looking at symptoms but at least your can reassure yourself that women from both sides (pregnant vs not pregnant) are getting these symptoms so there's nothing wrong with you for feeling what you're feeling.
> 
> I LOVE that site, thankyou!! xClick to expand...
> 
> You're welcome! It's quickly becoming my go-to site for lots of pregnancy-related things. I also really like their stats about when pregnant women get positive pregnancy tests. Did you know that some women who ARE pregnant don't get a BFP until *21dpo or later*?!?Click to expand...

Mostly because women ovulate later than they think.. granted there are some who really don't get a positive for a few weeks after conception, but generally it's because they ovulated later than they thought :flower: xx


----------



## daopdesign

well I got my :bfp: and had creamy cm again! Guess the fact is that you have it either way after ov!


----------

